

A quick and safe way to see if your accounts are compromised. - reddiculon
http://amidumped.com/

======
reddiculon
Just enter your email address to see if you're in one of the dumps. You can
use usernames too, but there is a much higher chance of a false-positives.

No personal data is stored on the server. Only SHA2 hashes of a unique
identifier, such as a username or email address, are used for each compromised
account.

No personal data is sent to the server. The website hashes the emails before
they are transmitted from your computer, so the server never handles plaintext
emails or usernames.

It's only a small side-project that I revisited today because of the
<http://abc.net.au> account dump, but it may be useful for someone.

All feedback is appreciated.

